# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  مساعدة في شبك الراوتر بالأنترنت

## M7MD

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


اشتريت راوتر جديد
 BELKIN F5D7231- 4 

المشكلة مش قادر اشبك عن طريقة بالأنترنت 

حاولت أدخل على 192.168.1.1 و كمان 192.168.0.1

بس ما كان يدخل على الظبط للروتر 

الرجاء من الأخوة المساعدة 

بدي أظل شابك من المودوم 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayman

اخوي لازم يكون عندك جافا سكربت اول اشي بعدين 

صفحة الأعدادات للموددم هي 192.168.2.1


 وهاي الصفحة راح تساعدك 
http://www.belkin.com/support/articl...10177&scid=221

----------

